# Pel. pulcher fry



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey all, i am wondering when you guys pull the fry out of the tank and put them in a grow out tank? When i have left them in the tank before i have lost the fry. the parents do a good job at protecting them but, they can only do so much. it seems that once the fry get a little adventurous that is the downfall.

thanks for the help.

Joel


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

As soon as they get adventurous. I think when you decide to pull fry entirely depends on your individual pair.


----------

